# What Should be My Salary in Singapore ?



## singjob321

Hi Guys,

I have been reading this forum for the last two days and think the community here is the best to help me out.

Given below are some details about myself,

Nationality : Indian
Profession: Digital Media/ Search marketing, More than 7 yrs of expereince, presently employed with one of the leading Digital media agency of the world in a Managerial Position. Have experience of managing major global clients (really big ones) Search marketing campaign. Salary : 7 lac / pa

I am in words with another global digital agency for their Singapore operations for the position of a departmental head / senior manager role.

I am married, my wife does not work, no kids.

What do you think should be a good salary that would offer a decent lifestyle ( no drinks, no smoke) and some savings ?

your thoughts are highly appreciated..


----------



## merlin the learned

singjob321 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been reading this forum for the last two days and think the community here is the best to help me out.
> 
> Given below are some details about myself,
> 
> Nationality : Indian
> Profession: Digital Media/ Search marketing, More than 7 yrs of expereince, presently employed with one of the leading Digital media agency of the world in a Managerial Position. Have experience of managing major global clients (really big ones) Search marketing campaign. Salary : 7 lac / pa
> 
> I am in words with another global digital agency for their Singapore operations for the position of a departmental head / senior manager role.
> 
> I am married, my wife does not work, no kids.
> 
> What do you think should be a good salary that would offer a decent lifestyle ( no drinks, no smoke) and some savings ?
> 
> your thoughts are highly appreciated..


Okay I give up, what should it be??


----------



## simonsays

Hi Singjob321 (is that like airbus 321 ???)

In Singapore, I would predict a salary of 45k to 450k - catch my drift ?

Singapore salary depends upon how well you can negotiate and demand, and nobody here would want to know if you are non-smoker or non-drinker .. and .. if you work with some companies, non-drinking will sort of outcast you .. not that you need to be a drunkard, atleast a social light drinker is better to mingle and socialise especially if you are in certain trades .. 

As for cost of living, you can fight it out with 2,500 per month, or spend upto 10,000 just on the apartment rent alone .. it all depends on how you want to live, and where you want to live, and how much you want to splurge.

Bottom line- you find out how big the company is, for example - I know VPs in small companies drawing less than 60k per year, whereas Junior managers in large companies make more than 90k per year

PS: In essence, nobody can suggest how much you earn. I have worked in companies, where one engineer earned more than 12K per month, and his manager was earning less than 6K, though the engineer didn't even have a degree - he managed to bargain his way in, whereas the manager could not demand as he was in a desperate situation at the time, seeking a job.

That's life mate ..


----------



## D^Quixote

Hi Singjob321, 

As ecureilx said, the issue of salary can be quite tricky - there are many, many factors to consider. And apparently salaries in the marketing sector's quite depressed at the moment. A few of my friends who graduated with good diplomas/grades are earning about $1,500/mth. A fresh degree holder would be extremely lucky to earn $2,400/mth. 

However, on the upside, digital marketing/SEO are really beginning gaining traction here. Quite a few boutique marketing firms have opened up in the last few years, and the bigger ones, like the one you're probably in talks with, are shoring up their depts. With your experience, and as a dept head, you could be looking at a salary between $4,000 - $8,000, maybe, depending on other factors like size of company etc. 

If you're looking to just come over here to work and get some savings, that salary range would be quite ok. Rent, if you're just getting a room in a Housing Development Board (HDB) flat, may range from $500 - $1000. Condos in good locations like Holland Village may cost upwards of $2,000 a month. Of course everything depends on other factors such as location, type of room etc etc. 

Decent lifestyle? If you guys don't eat out much, maybe just watch movies once in a while, take public transportation (cabs are freaking expensive now!), then maybe you guys would need to spend about $1,500 - $2,000 a month? Haha I eked out a living with $800 a mth when I was an undergrad - of course I didn't have to pay rent. 

Hopefully that's helpful. Good luck with your talks dude.


----------

